# Nitro Refinish



## vcmdooq (Jul 8, 2020)

Hello!

I know this has been discussed in the past, but I think it would be good to have a thread with up-to-date information.

*Who is doing the best nitro refinishes in Canada?*

I think it would be useful to specify where these businesses are located. I know I would prefer local. And if you're aware of the approximate cost/turnaround time, that would be helpful too.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Mike spicer in Hamilton is doing them and there's a custom shop in Hamilton doing refins as well.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Fred Gabrsek at Freddie's Frets does refinishing as well. Niagara on the Lake. But turn around could be a problem since he has a new line of guitars on the go


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

vcmdooq said:


> I know I would prefer local.



Ehhhhh …. and you are from where ???


----------



## eveready (Nov 29, 2009)

Gord Miller at GM Restorations Hands down...









Home


Contact Us Gord Miller toll free: 1-877-394-8676 email: [email protected]



gmvintagerestorations.com


----------



## vcmdooq (Jul 8, 2020)

Frenchy99 said:


> Ehhhhh …. and you are from where ???


Toronto, but I'm not just asking for my benefit. I want this to be a resource for everybody no matter what province/city you're in.


----------



## patski (Feb 7, 2018)

I thought I read something about The Peghead now being closed? Is Mike working out of somewhere else?


----------

